

What you’ll lose by upgrading to Windows 10 - vikas0380
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/1/8696949/windows-10-feature-loss

======
psgbg
I have windows 8.1 Pro so I guess my conversion will be to 10 Pro. But I feel
pity if you can't choose the updates.

Updating windows 8.1 was a pain in the ass for me. Every time I try to update
(in cycles of 2~3 months) there is an update that "breaks" the update process
and I have to find it, uncheck and try again. A process than could me takes
hours (if I'm unlucky). But if you can't update because you are doomed then
you are doomed.

------
MichaelCrawford
I have windows 7. If that qualifies me for a free upgrade, would I be able to
receive an ISO of the windows 10 upgrade?

I don't care to actually install it but I would like to archive it on my
server so I could install it later, say for bug regression.

Can I request a DVD or is the install only available online?

